# Beautiful posters / motivational sayings



## Scott (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are one of those people who find the beautiful posters with motivational sayings at least mildly annoying, you may find these funny.


----------



## Scott (Jul 24, 2006)

Motivation is probably my favorite.


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 24, 2006)

Limitations: Until you spread your wings, you'll have no idea how far you can walk.

I am dying laughing!! what a great website.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 24, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_13.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_1_13/image.gif"></a>

Just sent the link to the dozen or so people I thought would most appreciate it.

_Jay_


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## SRoper (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember the Procrastination one was a favorite in college.

For Homestar Runner fans there is the No Loafing sign.


----------

